# Win the Forum Four Seasons Quilt!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is Sneak Peek number three:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/062509/news.html

Check it out, where will you put the four seasons quilt if you are the winner...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Linda,

I think whoever made that webpage should make an edit. It reads:

"The Havanese Antics quilt was made by the HRI quilt group. The Four Season quilt was made by the *Forum* quilters. Both quilts will take your breath away."

That really does not do much to promote or recognise the Havanese Forum. I think the actual full name would be much better.

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I see that Ryan....I had not caught that before. 

I am hoping the photos will get changed before it is half over depicting our quilt and showing the dedication to Dorothy Goodale.The pictures that are up on the rescue website are terrible pictures of our quilt and I regret furnishing them at all. Those icky pictures are doing a dis-service to our quilt(and yes--I took them!) :redface:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Rescue website has been down all night*

Ah yes, they will be changed! Julie sent me the newer and improved photos a couple of weeks ago which have been sent on to the volunteers to change them as soon as possible. 
I have sent them the notes of the preferred titles as well.

I just love Julie and Marj's squares on the Antics quilt.

Hopefully we will raise a good amount of money for rescue this year. I get an update of the dogs that we get calls for each week and the numbers are very high.

Think positive thoughts everyone!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The web-site is back up and running-the changes have been made-both quilts are there and blocks are on display.

The quilts are beautiful. I can't wait to "take one of them home with me from Nationals". 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks great, ladies. Thank you! 

Pat, there will be things to settle before that quilt leaves the show! :fencing: :laugh:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj:

We can share "our quilts" you can have them for six months-the really cold months then I will just have to come to Quebec and pick them up for the summer months-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> The web-site is back up and running-the changes have been made-both quilts are there and blocks are on display.
> 
> The quilts are beautiful. I can't wait to "take one of them home with me from Nationals".
> 
> ...


No Pat--the changes haven't been made.
I know the wheels grind slow sometimes,but the sooner this is done,the better for the rescue dogs,IMO.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> It looks great, ladies. Thank you!
> 
> Pat, there will be things to settle before that quilt leaves the show! :fencing: :laugh:


Marj:fencing: Pat:fencing:
How about I take you both on? :becky:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Julie:

Sorry but I thought they were changed-the Forum quilt page says
2009 Havanese Forum Four Season's Quilt and that the quilt is dedicated to Dorothy Goodall. Then shows the Forum logo square and the dedication square in honor of Dorothy. Then other really neat quilt squares. I have to say I love this quilt.

I am going to IA next weekend-and you know IA is not too far from MO-heck you could have the quilts in the cold springtime-I just want them in the fall-then back to Canada to Marjrc.

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanting to bump this up.

Please make sure you go to rescue's site and purchase tickets for the quilts. Our forum members made blocks for both quilts....it would be nice to have the support,not only with ticket purchases as a chance to win one of them,but the proceeds go to such a great cause....the rescue dogs.

There are many dogs needing the financial help that is generated from the ticket sales on these quilts.

Thank you-


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank You Julie for bumping up this thread. And the quilts are beautiful. 

Thank You everyone for all your hard work quilting and putting the quilts together-and knowing each block was sewed with love means so much to all of us.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My turn to bump this......... 

Well, Pat, since you put it that way. I suppose I could 'share' the quilt! Hmmmmm......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Just wanting to bump this up.
> 
> Please make sure you go to rescue's site and purchase tickets for the quilts. Our forum members made blocks for both quilts....it would be nice to have the support,not only with ticket purchases as a chance to win one of them,but the proceeds go to such a great cause....the rescue dogs.
> 
> ...


:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The quilts look *great!*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*new forum quilt ad!*

(To see ad in it's original form, please click here...otherwise, this is the best I can do on the forum with cut and paste from the original email...www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/070109/news.html
-------------------------------------------

Life is good and it's about to get better! This year there are two beautiful quilts created and donated to help support the Havanese in Havanese Rescue Inc. The drawings will be held at the 2009 HCA National Specialty in Lombard, IL.

The Havanese Antics quilt was made by the HRI quilt group. The Four Seasons quilt (dedicated to Dorothy Goodale) was made by the Havanese Forum quilters. Both pieces will take your breath away.

Regardless of which quilt you designate on your ticket as your choice, all funds benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc.

This week's blocks are from the Four Seasons Havanese Forum quilt. Many people came together to create these blocks, inspired by their love of Havanese and a desire to change for the better the lives of Havanese in rescue.

Fall the Cuban Way by Maryam Talai-Payne

"What's more fun then laying in the grass and relaxing with a cigar while watching the golden leaves fall off the trees?" So wonders Maryam's happy Havanese in this block. It will be all you can do to keep from rubbing this Havanese's tummy!

Surfin' Fun by Kara Kaiser

Kara explains, "My inspiration for this block is all about the beach and surf culture. We live at the beach and my 2 sons surf almost daily. They truly love the waves and surfing. Surfing is a daily conversation at my house in the summer. I thought it would be fun to incorporate a fun summer sport into our Havanese Forum quilt."

Riki Plays Dress-up by Linda Okimoto

Havanese have an amazing ability to entertain themselves. Linda says, "Riki has been in many Howl-O-Ween contests and parades,but his best costume is the one he made himself by playing in the leaves!" He looks pretty pleased with himself.

Logo dog "Miss Delilah" by Julie Jorgensen

This block was inspired by Miss Delilah, the dog of my first Havanese friend, Debbie. "Rockhurst Lil' Red at Los Sombra" was adorable as a puppy when I got to share in some of her first puppy pictures. I have seen her grow up to be a beautiful girl indeed!

Not all Havanese are fortunate enough to find the right family right away. Some of our dogs, like Maggie, spent years in a puppy mill, producing puppies for pet stores or sale over the internet. If life turns their way, these Havanese find themselves in rescue, where they learn to be a family member for the first time in their lives. Maggie has been happily adopted by her foster family. Everyone, from the other dogs in the family to her mom, dad and the kids know that Maggie is truly home.

To enter the Quilt drawing and help Havanese Rescue click here.

Free drawing to be held August 22, 2009 at the HCA National Specialty. All mail in and Paypal entries must be received by midnight August 17, 2009.

No purchase necessary to win. Winner need not be present. 
Winner notification by e-mail or phone by August 24, 2009.

Proceeds benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Direct Link to Quilts:*

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...-drawing&catid=87:quilt-project&Itemid=200034

Did you know that HRI has taken in over 50 dogs already this year! And we are sort of a "rare" breed. These lucky pups have had surgeries, training, grooming, and a new leash on life.

One little guy came in so matted that he couldn't even eliminate...and now he is working on finding his furever home...minus a lot less coat right now!

I am blessed to be able to support the good works of this organization...especially with Forum participation in the Beautiful Four Seasons Quilt dedicated to Dorothy Goodale...as well as the HRI Antics Quilt with seven forum members participating!

And don't forget the July 18 bonus!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Missing photos from last ad:*

Fall the Cuban Way by Maryam Talai-Payne

"What's more fun then laying in the grass and relaxing with a cigar while watching the golden leaves fall off the trees?" So wonders Maryam's happy Havanese in this block. It will be all you can do to keep from rubbing this Havanese's tummy!

Surfin' Fun by Kara Kaiser

Kara explains, "My inspiration for this block is all about the beach and surf culture. We live at the beach and my 2 sons surf almost daily. They truly love the waves and surfing. Surfing is a daily conversation at my house in the summer. I thought it would be fun to incorporate a fun summer sport into our Havanese Forum quilt."

Riki Plays Dress-up by Linda Okimoto

Havanese have an amazing ability to entertain themselves. Linda says, "Riki has been in many Howl-O-Ween contests and parades,but his best costume is the one he made himself by playing in the leaves!" He looks pretty pleased with himself.

Logo dog "Miss Delilah" by Julie Jorgensen

This block was inspired by Miss Delilah, the dog of my first Havanese friend, Debbie. "Rockhurst Lil' Red at Los Sombra" was adorable as a puppy when I got to share in some of her first puppy pictures. I have seen her grow up to be a beautiful girl indeed!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie's Havanese with flowers...Miss Delilah!*

It's folks like Julie, and her efforts in the Havanese Forum Four Seasons Quilt (dedicated to Dorothy Goodale) who give cute blue eyed guys like Michael a second leash on life! Anyone want to adopt a beautiful white havanese with special blue eyes.

Julie, Michael thanks you and all the quilters for your efforts on his and his fellow hav's behalf!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! I am just catching up on this thread....thank you Linda for the kind words. Actually,that logo dog is Mighty Red Sampson. He is the boy hav in the pair. Delilah was featured a while back as Sampson.ound:Actually the designs/writeups are just opposite and on the website too----but at this point it doesn't even matter to me at all!ound: 

Delilah is lighter colored and has a wreath of flowers on her head.....Sampson is carrying a bouquet of flowers in his mouth. It doesn't matter though...Debbie and I know!:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*I hope everyone is getting their quilt tickets purchased-----time is drawing near!*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Last minute for those not attending Nationals...*

You have until 8/12 to get your tickets in or through paypal if you aren't going to Nationals. Come on folks, the quilts are incredible this year.

And the dogs so need you! As you read, Amanda just got a new rescue...one of the many, many coming in. They just picked up one at the shelter in Los Angeles this week. There are many more in foster care than those posted on the website!

www.havaneserescue.com, click on the quilts!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lucky me, I got to buy mine directly from Linda yesterday at the show!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*really cool Forum Quilt Ad!*

Check this out!
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/081109/news.html


----------

